# Du lịch ngoài nước > Điểm đến > Châu Âu >  Công viên Angry Birds Land sắp mở cửa - Du lịch Phần Lan

## hangnt

*Khu giải trí với nhiều trò chơi mô phỏng các phiên bản game Angry Birds chắc chắn sẽ khiến giới trẻ thích mê.* 


Khu vui chơi giải trí với các trò phiêu lưu mạo hiểm có một không hai này nằm trong khu công viên thiên nhiên Särkänniemi tại Phần Lan. Đây là khu giải trí dành cho cả trẻ em và người lớn với nhiều trò chơi hấp dẫn, mô phỏng các phiên bản game Angry Birds. 

Angry Birds Land được thiết kế với 12 đường đua, với các điểm chơi game và phục vụ đồ ăn uống. Dự kiến ngày 8/6 tới công viên mới chính thức khai trương, tuy nhiên, bây giờ các "teen" cũng có thể thăm quan các phần đã hoàn thiện. Angry Bird Land được kỳ vọng sẽ là đối thủ hấp dẫn của hệ thống công viên giải trí Disneyland danh tiếng.

*Hãy cùng dạo chơi khu công viên này nhé:*



Nhiều trò chơi thực được mô phỏng theo game Angry Birds.



Khu công viên đã mở cửa đón khách thăm quan.



Công viên sẽ hoàn thiện toàn bộ từ tháng 6/2012.







Vùng đất Angry Birds tại công viên Särkänniemi 

sẽ mở đầu cho nhiều công viên khác tương tự chuẩn bị có mặt tại nhiều nơi trên thế giới.

----------


## Meoluoi9x

Nhìn khoái quá
ước j ở VN có cái disney land nhỉ

----------


## Mituot

Nhìn hay quá đi
Vui chơi thỏa thích

----------


## lunas2

trẻ con mà chơi ở đây thì chúng nó thick lém đấy

----------


## h20love

vào cv này chơi mấy trò trẻ con thoải mái đó

----------


## showluo

Người lớn còn thích nữa là trẻ con  :Wink: )

----------


## bbnet

Việt Nam mình khi nào mới có cái công viên như thế nhỉ?

----------

